# LOOK - New Evinrude 250 E TEC On My Boat



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Check it out. Just splashed my boat Saturday morning for the 1st time the season sporting a new Evinrude 250 E TEC motor. Ain't she pretty. 

















Yea I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

That looks real nice Catman, I bet she is a bit faster with that new 250, how is your mileage?


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*She looks SCHWEET, Cat...*

I can't wait to help you buy some gas for her.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I wonder how that thing'd do on the back of my 'Yak........ 

If I WAS in the market for a new outboard, E-tec is the only way to go!

Enjoy it Catman!


----------



## Dae (Jun 25, 2002)

Nick,

You gotta stop showing that motor off because it might disappear from the back of your boat.  

All kiddin aside, give us a full report on it once you get some hours on her.

- Dae


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

Beautiful boat and motor!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Thats real nice CatMan. Did you install her yourself by chance??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*hey Catman*

That looks nice........


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Thats real nice CatMan. Did you install her yourself by chance??


Not a chance. Too many new gauges, ignition, and controls plus new Racor 10 micron fuel system for the new E 10 gas. Also new oil delivery system. That stuff is best left to the pros to do.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Dae said:


> Nick,
> 
> You gotta stop showing that motor off because it might disappear from the back of your boat.
> 
> ...


It would be easier to steal the whole boat. Before I even put her in the water I called my insurance company to increase the engine coverage.


----------



## ishootback (Oct 2, 2005)

Sweet...


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice looking rig!


----------

